# london pigeon visit??



## joripo (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello! (sorry, I didn't mean to post this in the genetics category before!)

I am a new fan of pigeons and would very much like to visit an active breeder in the region of London or Oxford, where I will be visiting all next week (Oct. 12-18). I have would prefer show birds, but I'd visit racing too if the owner was welcoming enough. I am a writer and will be working on a piece that pertains to pigeon fancying, and Darwin, both for a book I am working on and potentially for a magazine. In any event, all I would like is to visit the dovecote and talk to a breeder with experience... Please let me know!
--joripo (at) gmail (dot) com


----------

